# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما أبرز كتب السير الذاتية ؟

## البسام

السلام عليكم ، وبارك الله تعالى في الجميع 
ما أبرز كتب السير الذاتية ، وبخاصة تلك المكتوبة بأسلوب أدبي رفيع ؟

----------


## أحب السنة

قبل ذلك أخي الحبيب 

السير الذاتية اشتهرت عند الغرب 

وأغلبها فيما أحسب مشكوك في صحتها والفائدة منها قليلة جداً 

 لإن أكثر الكتاب يريد إظهار نفسه بأنه مكافح وتسلط عليه المجتمع ثم نجح 

أو يظهر ماقارف من فواحش يندى لها الجبين أو يجاهر بإلحاده وكفره 

 وقد أظهر بعد الأدباء مثلاً 

خرافة مثل كافكا اليهودي الكذاب الذي كان يجمع المجلات الإباحية القذرة في منزله  

وقد أظهر الهوس بفكرة الاب القاسي المفترضة وبفكرة كونه يهوديا

هما خرافتان اخريان يفندهما الدكتور هيوز مؤلف كتاب  «التنقيب عن كافكا»

فوالده رجل الاعمال اليهودي التقليدي، والضابط السابق في جيش هابسبورغ، كان عاديا «مثل بقية الآباء في عصره»، 

ويجادل هيوز ان كافكا اعترف بان والده لم يضربه ابدا، 

وانه سمح له باختيار الدراسة التي يرغب بها والعيش في منزله مجانا لسنوات،

 مع ان كافكا كان يكسب الكثير من المال، وان يمارس حياته كيفما يشاء.

( كافكا الإباحي ) 

فهذه سيرهم والعياذ بالله كفر وعهر وكذب وقحة !!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

تعليقًا على كلام الأخ (أحب السنة) أقول:
نعم فن السيرة الذاتية عرف عند الغرب ، لكن له جذور إسلامية ، فكثير من علماء المسلمين قدم تراجم شخصية لنفسه.
لكن الفرق بين المسلمين وغيرهم في هذا أن المسلمين يكتبون فيما ينفع ، فلا هو يبالغ في مدح نفسه وتزكيتها ، ولا هو يذكر قبائح نفسه ليكون من المجاهرين بالمحرمات، والكلام في هذا الأمر يطول. 
وفي مكتبة المجلس العلمي موضوع قد يفيد صاحب الموضوع في هذا :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=27923

----------


## أحب السنة

بارك الله فيك أخي علي 
ومايذكره علماء المسلمين من تجارب يكون فيها فوائد علمية وأحكام فقهية 
أما الكفار والمستغربين وكثير من الأدباء فليس في تراجمهم او سيرهم إلا النزر اليسير من الفائدة إن وجدت 
ولو أمعن المسلم النظر في الكتاب العزيز والسنة المطهرة وسيرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لوجد ضالته 
ففي قصة أبي سفيان مع هرقل عبر لايستطيع القارئ ترك القصة إذا بدأها 
وفي قصة كعب بن مالك مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصته المشهورة في التخلف عن غزوة تبوك الفوائد الغزيرة 
وفيها اللغة الأدبية الخالية من التقعر وهي لغة عالية لمن تدبرها .
وفي قصة الإفك وماحصل للطاهرة عائشة رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها مايدهش القارئ 
وفي سير الصالحين من المسلمين معتبر يغنينا عما في كتب الغرب والشرق ففيها الكرم والشجاعة والوفاء والأمانة وكل خلق عظيم 
فلسنا ولله الحمد بحاجة لمثل هؤلاء 
فإن القلب يظلم لقراءة سير الكفار لماعندهم من الفجور والضياع فهم بين سكير أحمق ملحد أو فاقد للدين والخلق .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> بارك الله فيك أخي علي 
> ومايذكره علماء المسلمين من تجارب يكون فيها فوائد علمية وأحكام فقهية 
> أما الكفار والمستغربين وكثير من الأدباء فليس في تراجمهم او سيرهم إلا النزر اليسير من الفائدة إن وجدت 
> ولو أمعن المسلم النظر في الكتاب العزيز والسنة المطهرة وسيرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لوجد ضالته 
> ففي قصة أبي سفيان مع هرقل عبر لايستطيع القارئ ترك القصة إذا بدأها 
> وفي قصة كعب بن مالك مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصته المشهورة في التخلف عن غزوة تبوك الفوائد الغزيرة 
> وفيها اللغة الأدبية الخالية من التقعر وهي لغة عالية لمن تدبرها .
> وفي قصة الإفك وماحصل للطاهرة عائشة رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها مايدهش القارئ 
> وفي سير الصالحين من المسلمين معتبر يغنينا عما في كتب الغرب والشرق ففيها الكرم والشجاعة والوفاء والأمانة وكل خلق عظيم 
> ...


أحسنت بارك الله فيك ، لكن ليس كل من يتعامل مع تلك السير يتعامل معها للاستفادة بل قد يتعامل معها أحد المختصين أو الدارسين لأدب الحداثة وهذه النوعيات من الأدب (السيرة الذاتية) ، وهو ممن يعرف مكامن الداء ، فحينها لا غبار.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ محب السنة بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذه الفائدة الرائعة 

واضيف ان السير الذاتية لكثير من الشخصيات قليلة الفائدة وربما كانت مراجعاً تاريخية خاصة سير السياسيين والقادة. واعرف اشخاًص ادمنوا مطالعة كتب السير لشخصيات غربية وعربية ولو سئلت احدهم في اصل من اصول الدين لعجز عن الجواب, بل قد يصدقون كل ما يقراءون في تلك الكتب وكانها قراناً منزل علماً بان تلك الكتب إن نجت من الكذب والتزوير فنادراً ما تنجوا من ذكر نصف الحقيقة...

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخواني دعوني أدلي بدلوي حول فن أنا من المحبين له,فأقول:
أولاً:لا تخلو كتب السير من فوائد عرضية فمثلا قد يمر بالمؤلف ذكر كتاب فيبين رأيه فيه, أو يبين رأيه في مسألة منهجية.
فمثلاُ أنا استفدت من الشيخ الطنطاوي عندما تكلم في ذكرياته عن أساليب الكتابة الأدبية وفضّل الأسلوب المتسلسل البسيط على الأسلوب السجعي المليء بالمحسنات البديعية.
ثانياً: طالب العلم الجاد قد يحتاج للقراءة في كتب الروايات والسير الأدبية - بين الفينة والأخرى- لأمرين: أولهما: لكي يجدد نشاطه على القراءة ويقوي ملكته.
وثانيهما: لكي يكسب أسلوباً أدبياً يستطيع به أن يجذب قارئ كتاباته وسامع حديثه.
وقد كنت قلت في عدد من المناسبات إن طالب العلم بدون هذا الأسلوب الأدبي يصبح كلامه جافاً كقولنا: 1+1= 2.
ولي عودة...

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

وعموماً...حتى لا نخرج من أصل الموضوع نقول:
من كتب السير الذاتية الجيدة:
1- ذكريات علي الطنطاوي.
2- تباريح التباريح للشيخ أبو عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري.
3-رحلة الأمل والألم للشيخ السفير أحمد بن علي آل الشيخ مبارك.
4- الأيام لطه حسين. ( على تحفظ معروف لكنه أدبياً جيد)
5- أنا لعباس محمود العقاد.
6- ومما يثني عليه بعض الأدباء سيرة عزيز ضياء. لكن لايحضرني اسمها.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

أكثرها إمتاعًا أدَبِيًّا: هو كتاب ( الأيام ) لطه حسين.
وأكثرها إمتاعًا لُغَويًّا: هو كتاب ( الساق على الساق فيما هو الفارياق ) لأحمد فارس الشدياق.
وأكثرها فوائد ومعارف: هو ( ذكريات علي الطنطاوي ) ويليه ( مذكرات كرد علي ).
أما كتب الغربيين في هذا الفن: فلا تخلو من فوائد أيضًا، ومرجع أكثرها إلى ما يُكْتَسبُ من التجارب والحِكَم من حياتهم - لا سيما فلاسفتُهم ومُفَكِّرُوهم- على ما فيها القبح والخنا؟
ولله أيامًا قضيناها في قراءة ( اعترافات جان جاك رسو )؟ ويُعدُّ أول كتاب غربي عُنِيَ بالسيرة الذاتية.

----------


## البسام

بارككم الله تعالى جميعًا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

شغلت بصلب الموضوع عن تصنيفه ،
أرى أن ينقل إلى مجلس الأدب، فهو أقرب إليه ،
 إلا إن أراد صاحب الموضوع بقاءه هنا فلذلك وجه.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أما كتب الغربيين في هذا الفن: فلا تخلو من فوائد أيضًا، ومرجع أكثرها إلى ما يُكْتَسبُ من التجارب والحِكَم من حياتهم - لا سيما فلاسفتُهم ومُفَكِّرُوهم- على ما فيها القبح والخنا؟


وحسبك بهذا صارفًا عنها يا أبا المظفر ، يرحمك الله.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

للفائدة فان الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق تكلم وباسهاب عن التراجم الذاتية عندما استضافه برنامج مداد
وهذه هي الحلقة كاملة لمن ارادها وكلامه عن التراجم مذكور بعد الدقيقة 45

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=65359

----------


## البسام

شكرًا لك ، وبارك الله تعالى فيك .

----------


## سليمان خاطر

من أحسن ما قرأت في هذا الباب كتاب التحدث بنعم الله،للإمام الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي،رحمه الله.

----------


## رضا العربي

بارك الله فيكم جميعا، وأحسن إليكم
أخالف أخي الكريم أبا المظفر -فقط -في أول اختياراته.
 وفي رأيي أن رواج تلك الفكرة إنما نتج عن صناعة التعليم والإعلام بالتنميط والتوجيه، فقد صدقت ذلك طويلا حتى نظرت فيها بعين غير التي أرادوا أن نرى بها فلم أرها "الأيام" بهذا الإمتاع أبدا، ولم أعد أراها هكذا أبدا بل وأستسمجها وأمج أسلوب صاحبها الأعمى!!!
أما أخي البسام: فإن كنت عازما دراسة السيرة الذاتية فأرجو أن تعلمنا عن التوجه المنهجي في دراستك: أهو تاريخي أدبي؟ أم سردي؟أم ماذا..
وأضيف إلى ما تفضل به إخواني الأكارم:
أولا:السيرة البديعة التي كتبها أستاذنا الدكتور محمود الربيعي في جزءين، على ما أعلم حتى الآن :ج1- في الخمسين عرفت طريقي-ج2-بعد الخمسين
ثانيا-السيرة الماتعة للدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري (بعيدا عن الخلاف غير المجدي الآن حول فكره، فالشأن شأن درس أدبي وفكري لا معتقدي ولا أيديولوجي)، واسمها: رحلتي الفكرية في البذور والجذور والثمر
وأظن أن الكتب الثلاثة متاحة على النت..فإن لم تكن كذلك بحثنا-إن شاء الله- عن وسيلة توفيرها حال الحاجة
فإن تفضلت وأعلمتنا بتوجهك المنهجي سيكون الأمر أيسر أن نفكر -سويا، مع الإخوان الراغبين- في الكتب وما يمكن درسه وطرق التناول المنهجي الممكنة لها
دمتم بفضل من الله ونعمة

----------


## طالب الرضا

كتاب سيرة حياة مالك الشباز

----------


## أحب السنة

وإذا كانت لاتسمى علماً فجدير بطالب العلم أن لاينفق عمره فيما لاينفع فإن العلم هو الذي يورث الخشية لله وهذه تورث في الغالب قسوة القلب والاغترار بالدنيا التي عرف الكفار ظاهراً منها ومصداقيتها ضعيفة فلايغتر المسلم بمثل هذه الكتب وكتب أدباء المسلمين فيها غنية والعمر قصير والعلوم كثيرة وقد صدق حافظ حكمي حين قال
 ياطالب العلم لاتبغ به بدلاً    فقد ظفرت ورب اللوح والقلم 
ومايسمى بعلوم الآلة كالنحو وأصول الفقه وغيرها تكون خادمة للكتاب والسنة ووسيلة للفهم ولاتكون مقصوة لذاتها

----------


## أبو سهل الحزين

ومن كتب السير الذاتية كتاب: "معي" وهو سيرة ذاتية للدكتور شوقي ضيف، رئيس مجمع اللغة العربية السابق، وهو في جزأين صغيرين، من مطبوعات دار المعارف بمصر، وقد اقتنيته اليوم وقرأت قريبا من نصف الجزء الأول، وواضح في الكتاب تأثره بكتاب "الأيام" لطه حسين في طريقة الصوغ، فترى صاحبه يستخدم نفس طريقة طه في الحديث عن نفسه بضمير الغائب، فيقول - مثلا -: ((لأسرة من أسر السكان في واجهة القرية ولد طفل لأبوين فرحا به....)).
  الكتاب كتب بأسلوب قصصي شيق للغاية، مع عناية بتسجيل الأحداث التاريخية التي عاشتها البلاد وأثَّرت في تكوين شخصية المؤلف، وآراء الرجل الخاصة تعرف منها وتُنكر، إلا أنه في الحقيقة أقومُ كثيرا من طه حسين.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الشيخ عبدالله الهدلق خبير بهذا المجال، فلعلك تستدره ليشارك هنا.
وقد أشار في كتابه "ميراث الصمت" إلى شيء من هذا .

----------


## أقلام حرة

الأيام لطه حسين
أيامي للعقاد
الساق على الساق للشدياق

أظن ذلك

----------


## عبدالله العلي

حياتي لأحمد أمين ..

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

> الشيخ عبدالله الهدلق خبير بهذا المجال، فلعلك تستدره ليشارك هنا.
> وقد أشار في كتابه "ميراث الصمت" إلى شيء من هذا .


صدقت أبا الوليد..

فلقد عرفته كاتباً قديرا وأديباً متفننا ، ولعل هذا يكون سبباً باعثا 
للشيخ : عبدالله الهدلق حفظه الله ونفعنا بعلمه أن ينفس عن نفسه ، ويستعيد قلمه ويمتع القراء
بآثاره ،فهو من أعلم الناس بكتب التراجم وبملابساتها وبقيمتها، ونحن في انتظار الشيخ : عبدالله
نحييه ونشكره وندعوا له.

----------


## ابو زرعة

ومن أجملها وأنفعها كتاب الدعوة إلى الله في أقطار مختلفة للعلامة تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله تعالى,حوى طرائف وفوائد جمة...

----------

